# Toro Powershift what's it worth?



## York v45 (Dec 27, 2014)

This unit came up on FB today.
A 2004 model 38592, toro powershift. Engine and auger are good, drives only in 3rd or 4th.
He's asking $250, seems pretty high for a unit that might need a transmission.

I don't really need it, my old 5/24 5hp MTD gets the job done. Just curious if I could upgrade for the right price I might do it.

What would expect it would take to repair the transmission? Is this a common failure and can it be repaired or is replacement a given?

thanks for all replies.


----------



## AriensProMike (Dec 2, 2014)

Depends on the going rate in your area. The 13 horsepower power engine if in good shape could fetch that kinda cash alone. 

If you have something else to put the motor on in case failure on the trans. Might be worth the effort. Good luck!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

York v45 said:


> This unit came up on FB today.
> A 2004 model 38592, toro powershift. Engine and auger are good, drives only in 3rd or 4th.
> He's asking $250, seems pretty high for a unit that might need a transmission.
> 
> ...


*Might just need some Adjustment work. would need a Pic to see the rest of it. k:k:k:k:k:k:k:k:k:k:*


----------



## York v45 (Dec 27, 2014)

Pics all looked good......but now I can't find the listing. I hate FB!

Ebay prices on transmissions look to be $220-$250 plus shipping. It doesn't look like it's worthwhile for me even if the add does surface again.

I did find the listing again......he sold it in 3 hours so it must not have been too bad of a deal. I'm glad it's sold. Now I can stop thinking about it.


----------

